# Keep the crash bar?



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

So ive seen a few cars floating around the interweb with the plate holder cut out of the front bumper as seen here http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/445614-hey-coachvtt Ive toyed around with the idea of doing this to my car but I have one reservation. I currently am about 7400 miles away from my car otherwise id check myself, but it seems to do this you have to remove the front crash bar. In my mind it would work like this: cut section of bumper away to have plenty of airflow through the radiator on track days, then for daily driving put the cover back on. However in not completely sold on the idea of taking the crash bar off. Anyone got any input on this?


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Crazy!*

Funny! I don't recommend to delete the crash bar! I would never tell anyone to do this? 

I did because I'm nuts:screwy:, But that is how I roll. 

Too in my Polish thinking...yes I'm Polish and damn proud of it..If I'm going 90-120 and hit something head on..I imo think that a crash bar won't help much. 

So it's my choice. I have not had an accident in 31yrs of driving. I have gone do defensive driving school and a member of nasa. I see crazy soccer moms flying up and down I-95 not too me thats just crazy and stupid :banghead: 

I though about cutting that section in the middle but decided it was way too much work. 
People have the fmic with the crash bar and you really don't lose much flow. 

Your life your decision!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Let me put this in perspective for you. Removed the one on my lancer for the fmic and it was totalled at about a 20mph collision. So instead of the bar absorbing the impact, it goes right to the bumper to the radiator and into the engine bay and fenders. If you want to salvage you car or life, you don't need to remove it. It will cool even in the places that don't have direct airflow and you can fit 750hp cores in there with no modifications to it besides opening the pin holes a bit.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*I agree!*



cincyTT said:


> Let me put this in perspective for you. Removed the one on my lancer for the fmic and it was totalled at about a 20mph collision. So instead of the bar absorbing the impact, it goes right to the bumper to the radiator and into the engine bay and fenders. If you want to salvage you car or life, you don't need to remove it. It will cool even in the places that don't have direct airflow and you can fit 750hp cores in there with no modifications to it besides opening the pin holes a bit.


 I totally Agree!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

If I were in a head on collision, I would hope that the other person had removed their crash bar. That way I walk away from the wreck and have minimal damage to my car.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Needs more poll. YES, keep the crashbar


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i'd say meet in the middle and drill some holes through it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I say your stupid for even considering this...not to mention its totally illegal and if you would get in an accident and hurt someone (or vice versa) your screwed:thumbup:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i've been running in the summer with no crash bar for now, two years...I don't like it, but that damn bumper I have doesn't allow me to keep the crashbar... 

if I had a choice, I woudn't do it. Despite not having been in accident for over 10 yrs...it's always a gamble


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input everybody. Guess I'll just roll on with crash bar intact, and firmly under my bumper.


----------

